# tsikitishvili



## Brick (Jul 15, 2002)

is he eligible to come over from benetton next season?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Brick *
> is he eligible to come over from benetton next season?


he's signed sealed and delivered


----------

